# visa application / expression of interest



## erwinj (Mar 23, 2017)

visa application / expression of interest

Hi

Currently trying to emigrate to Australia (anywhere) to work.

My wife has qualified as an ACCA Accountant in January and transferred in same month to CPA.

She also has completed IELTS with 8,8,7,(7.5)

I currently work in a bank as a relationship manager assistant in business and commercial banking over last 7 years.

I also have worked paid part time as a football coach/manager at Motherwell FC over the last two years and for over 10 years before then at Hamilton Academicals FC in same role although it was voluntary.

Looking for advice around best direction to take next in respect to visa application etc and options.

Currently we will arrive in Australia in August this year and we are finding barriers everywhere we turn in respect to invite quotas, work experience not counting pre ACCA accreditation etc etc

Thanks in advance receipt of your advices guys


----------

